# Tour of California, Mt. Diablo hillclimb times?



## RideTi (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find out how long it took the pro riders to get to the summit from the base?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Strava Segment | Mount Diablo - Athenian to ToC Stage 7 Road Block

That'll give you a good idea


----------



## RideTi (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks MMs, I didn't know they were tracking their times on Strava.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Yikes! 370w or so for 36min.... And those guys are probably 10-15lbs lighter than me too... Humbling. I wonder what Wiggins' power was. I saw Laurens Ten Dam had loaded his stuff from yesterday, but I think he had come off the group with Wiggins. Either way, that's a good chunk of power more than I can hold for a climb like that!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Strava Segment | Mount Diablo - Athenian to ToC Stage 7 Road Block


That's not the full climb. try Strava Segment | Mt Diablo - from Athenian (white line) to Summit (upper lot top of "the wall")


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I only need to shave another 40 minutes off my time......



.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

And that's after climbing Hamilton, riding the headwinds on Mines and dealing with 90+ degree heat in Danville.

I'd say that it's cool that there's some local riders who are on the first page of the strava leaderboard but they're superhuman mutants too.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> That's not the full climb. try Strava Segment | Mt Diablo - from Athenian (white line) to Summit (upper lot top of "the wall")



that might not be the right one either.. I did the time trial the sunday before and we went up the exit part of the wall.. I believe (not 100% sure) the TOC did the same... and to me anyways that part is a little tougher, don't ask me why it just felt that way


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

No, they went up the entry side


.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> And that's after climbing Hamilton, riding the headwinds on Mines and dealing with 90+ degree heat in Danville.


The current KOM is Lawson Craddock from last year's Diablo stage where it was not nearly as hot and they did not climb Hamilton before. They haven't uploaded their stage 3 rides yet it seems.


----------

